# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Американские критики назвали «Социальную сеть» лучшим фильмом года

## Irina

*НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 15 янв — РИА Новости, Лариса Саенко. Ассоциация кинокритиков США назвала фильм Дэвида Финчера «Социальная сеть» лучшей картиной 2010 года, сообщает корреспондент РИА Новости.*

Торжественная церемония вручения награды критиков транслируется в прямом эфире телеканала VH1.

В номинанты этой престижной категории попали историческая драма Тома Хупера «Король говорит» и римейк одноименного боевика 1969 года «Железная хватка» братьев Коэн. В списке фаворитов критики фигурировал фантастический триллер Кристофера Нолана «Начало» и драма «Черный лебедь». С полнометражными фильмами в топ-десятке на равных состязалась анимационная лента «История игрушек-3».

Финчер также получил премию как лучший продюсер года.

В прошлом году выбор критиков остановился на иракском триллере Кэтрин Бигелоу «Повелитель бури» (The Hurt Locker), который затем стал триумфатором самой престижной премии в мире кино — Американской телеакадемии, включая главный «Оскар» — за лучший фильм.

Кинокритики назвали «Начало» лучшим фильмом в жанре «экшн». В прошлом году этот титул получил «Аватар» Джеймса Кэмерона.

Приз за лучшую документалистику получила лента «В ожидании супермена» Дэйвиса Гугенхайма о проблемах школьного образования.

В жанре телефильма пальма первенства досталась сериалу «Тихий океан», повествующему о судьбе четырех американских десантников в годы Второй мировой войны.

Ассоциация кинокритиков (Broadcast Film Critics Association) является крупнейшей профессиональной организацией критиков, объединяя около 200 самых видных представителей «цеха». Награда критики считается барометром настроений в преддверии раздачи главных наград мира кино — «Золотых глобусов» и «Оскаров».

----------


## Sanych

Надо будет посмотреть что за он.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Смотрел сериал «Тихий океан».
Хорошее и вполне  реалистичное кино о малоизвестной нам войне на островах Тихого океана. Причем каждая серия начинается с документальной хроники перебиваемой краткими фрагментами современного диалога с непосредственными участниками тех событий.

----------


## PatR!oT

и мне понравилось ))))) хороший фильмец даже специально оставил в свою коллекцию))))

----------

